# Please Critique :)



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

Please Critique my male. His name is Jack and he is 2 years old.
Thank you





































Thank you


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

:wub:

That's my offical critique. 

Is he neutered? He doesn't look as 'big/filled out' as most 2 year olds do, but he is still gorgeous.


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

No he is still intact
He is very slow maturing 
thank you


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I think he'd look really nice in my backyard


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

very pretty, Chech I'm assuming. I like him I think he has an excellent build.


----------



## Blazings (Jan 24, 2011)

What can I say.. I ♥ dark sables  (gonna laugh if it appears to be other breed haha)


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Smexy


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Nice topline, nice head, long tail
Lovely dog!


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

I think he's gorgeous but I've never seen a dog with such flat front feet. Is it just that the photo angle makes them look that way?


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

He is beautiful! Love his head.


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

:wub: Thank you
Ya he is Czech 
I think his feet have always been that way
I'm not sure


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He's just so gorgeous!


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I keep coming back to his photo's.. he's stunning.

Are you working in any venue?


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

stunning!! really love him!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice head. Pasterns seem too straight. Slim hind quarters don't match his powerful front end. He looks very athletic.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

He is beautiful!!


----------



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow, I love his color! Very unique!!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Dark sable male with high withers and a rather nice topline. His croup is short and slightly steep. Good angulation front and rear. His upper arm is rather upright, but looks to be of good length. In the front his biggest fault are his VERY upright pasterns and long toes. He looks to toe out in the side photos, but the one head on he is standing straight. In movement he looks balance, no extremes, and I would expect that looking at him standing.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

i have drool all over me!
i just got a sable puppy and in the two weeks we've had him he's gotten soooo dark. Your sable is SO gorgeous and his posture is so regal and stable looking. i love his balanced head and hind quarters and his coat  I hope my puppy stays dark!


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

Thank you all 
We are working towards my ScH1. He is a really good boy so far


----------

